# building box for niles inwall speakers



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

brand new forum member, been digging through the site for a while, awesome amount of info, very glad I found this site

Here is the situation
In a secondary room the wife has demanded that I get all of the speakers off the floor and into the wall. Her goal is to walk into that room and only see a flat panel hanging on the wall.

So i've purchased (rather i found such an insanely good deal I felt guilty not buying them) niles HD8's for the rears and HD8.3's for the fronts as well as HD LCR for the center (undecided on the sub) perhaps going with the passive inwall PS8.

Rears are already installed and tv is mounted in a corner (built a mounting location out of a 2x10 traingle in the corner. 

Above the panel in the corner of the room I intend to build a box to hold the fronts and center channel. This box will be in the shape of a triangle 50 inch's across having about 30 inch legs. (so roughly 50 x 30 x 30 triangle that is about 20ish inch's tall) Think of a piece of pie 1/4 of the whole that is 20 inch's or so deep.

I think the centers are a bit to close together but I'm space challenged due to windows and i don't have any wall space to mount the speakers due to windows / fireplace / etc.


My question:
For the HD8.3's and HD LCR I was planning on building a box with different compartments for each speaker. I was also going to match the volume of the box to the volume of a stub cavity (as these are inwalls). Is this a good idea? Am I missing any assumptions?

any info much appreciated


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack!

Matching the volume of the box to the volume of a stud cavity for each speaker would be the right way to do it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

A typical stud cavity would be 3.5" x 14.5" x 93" or approx. 4720 cu.in, which is about 2.7 cubic feet. This volume would approximate a stud cavity in a room with 8' ceilings. I would think you would be safe in going considerably smaller, say 2 cu.ft. If you would like an even smaller box try using a variovent in the enclosure.

I'm new here too!


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks for the replies
over the weekend i constructed the box and installed the speakers, I did segment the box so that the fronts are in a separate chamber then the center. I also added a bit of fill, seemed to clean up the bottom a bit.

I'm shocked at how well they sound and having an all clean look is awesome. A sub is required but when the inwalls only go down to 40hz I was exspecting to need a sub. The mid's and high's aren't over done but the sound is 'sharp' perhaps deliberate would be a better way to describe it.

My in-laws are doing an all inwall room right now as well and they stopped by to listen to this setup. Their main room is all krell and martin logan so they are pretty picky when it comes to audio. 

10 minutes with the remote and they said 'order a set' they are going with a nearly identical setup.

Thanks again for the replies


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Glad to hear it worked out for you! :T


----------



## wadesi (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that things worked out for you! I'm thinking of doing something similar with my Klipsch R-5800-W in walls that I will be using for LCR. I will be making 3 seperate boxes though.

What was your approx target enclosure volume for your L/R 8" speakers?

When I've brought up the idea of building an enclosure to many dealers/installers, they have all been apprehensive. They all say that Klipsch has designed these speakers to be used in an Infinite Baffle setup so enclosures are not needed. That being said, there is an overwhelming agreement in many forums that speakers built with enclosures are much better than those without. (speakercraft, triad etc.)

Any and all comments are welcome!
Cheers


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

I targeted the 4700 cubic inch mark (per speaker) for the HD8's, I also added about 4 foot of non faced insulation to the enclosure per speaker, that seems to clean up the sound a bit.

Also called niles direct and they were all about making the box near the 4700 size.


----------

